# Anyone know what catahoula (sp?) dogs are like?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm in the process of searching for a new place to live and I've found some people off of craigslist (I've actually had decent luck with craigslist) who seem nice. I'm going to check out their place on Sunday and meet their new puppy, which is a mix between a jack russell and a catahoula dog... I know jack russells can be little terrors, but what are catahoula's like? They claim their puppy is mellow, but geesh, with JR in it, I dunno... :uhoh:


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Catahoula curs are huntin' dogs. They're scent dogs. Pretty laid back, but they do like their exercise.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looni2ns said:


> Catahoula curs are huntin' dogs. They're scent dogs. Pretty laid back, but they do like their exercise.


Yeah, I googled them and got the feeling they were a higher energy dog, but I figured I'd ask here to see what others said! I guess if they're laid back maybe that'll curtail some of the hyperness of the JRT... I just wonder if Flora would put up with the pooch. :


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

First off...remember that dogs in ANY breed can be really active or laid back. Second...remember that people label mixes off of what dogs look like and often don't really know. I would guess this puppy is small and the blue-merly color of catahoula's. I've met several dogs labeled as possible catahoula's and are probably just some sort of aussie mix. 

Stereotypically they're hard workers, needing lots of activity, they're often labeled as hounds but have many herding dog characteristics and I think are sometimes used for herding.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know someone with 3 of them. I met one of the boys. They seem to be very bright. The person who owns them is a very good trainer and rescued all 3.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> First off...remember that dogs in ANY breed can be really active or laid back. Second...remember that people label mixes off of what dogs look like and often don't really know. I would guess this puppy is small and the blue-merly color of catahoula's. I've met several dogs labeled as possible catahoula's and are probably just some sort of aussie mix.
> 
> Stereotypically they're hard workers, needing lots of activity, they're often labeled as hounds but have many herding dog characteristics and I think are sometimes used for herding.


True, true. I perhaps sound a little anti-JRT because I am... every single one I've met has been poorly behaved and mean. :uhoh: I just don't want to move in with someone who ends up with a hyper dog and then I end up taking care of it all the time, because... I would take care of the dog, it's in my nature.

I suppose I should just meet the **** thing! :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our first dog as a married couple was a catahoula (Patches). Bless her heart, she was as sweet as sweet could be. She was the dog we had when both out boys were born, and I never gave a second thought to how they got along. She was just a doll and we were heart broken when we lost her. As for JR terrors..... my only experience is one that a neighbor has..... OMG, there's a short circuit somewhere... just too bad there's not an "off" switch.


----------



## clgott (Apr 16, 2010)

We had a half Catahoula for 15 years, and she was part of a litter of 4. Our Catahoula (Apache aka Patchy) was fiesty, would eat mailmen, and would sometimes snap at us during meal time. But all in all, she was a good girl, and brought far more joy than problems.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I half to defend the JRT. My Jackson was JRT and cattle dog, and he was never hyper. He was a little curmudgeon, but hyper or nasty he was not.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have many friends with catahoulas. They're pretty nice as a breed. They do require exercise and stimulation; they're pretty smart and very quick. But they all seem to be pretty nice dogs.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a feist/jrt type my husband found a few months ago. She is high energy, but plays very well with my BassettX who I believe has some Catahoula in him. the catahoula's I have know have been more houng types and were quite laid back in general.

Good luck.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I half to defend the JRT. My Jackson was JRT and cattle dog, and he was never hyper. He was a little curmudgeon, but hyper or nasty he was not.


Also defending the JRT! Lucky wasn't hyper at all and had very little interest in other dogs. Not a nasty bone in her little body


----------

